# How am I suppose to bast in a cast iron pan?



## spicyfood (Jun 27, 2017)

I got a big cast iron pan but it's super big and it's too heavy to constantly tilt to the side. Am I suppose to add a lot of butter and oil? How do people bast their food in cast iron pans? Do I need to become a body builder or something because just basting in general hurts my hands and forearms. Maybe I'm doing it wrong.


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

1] Most things arent basted until the end for a short amount of time. 
2) carbon steel pans are a lot lighter than cast iron


----------

